# 10 Problems Only Vapers Will Understand



## Alex (16/2/15)

*Badger Blog*
*10 Problems Only Vapers Will Understand*
Posted by Kevin Pierce on February 16, 2015


* If your friends and family don't vape, then you may feel like you are suffering alone. But we're here to assure you, *
* the struggle is real. *
The following are 10 frustrating problems only vapers will understand.


*Dead Batteries*






It doesn't matter how many you buy, or how disciplined you are about charging them. We all eventually find ourselves with a dead battery, and no spare. Stuck with a great mod and tasty juice with no way to vape it makes for a very sad vaper.


*Vape Tongue*





You finally found that juice that rocks your world. Every time you take a hit, rockets flare, birds sing, and angels dance. But a month later, you can't taste it anymore. It's like the vape gods have forsaken you. Well, there's only one thing to do. Set that holy elixir aside for a week or two. When you come back to it, things will be as they once were. Until the dreaded vape tongue returns.


*Leaking Tanks*





Every tank does it at some point. It may be a gusher. It may be a slow dribble. But eventually, everyone has to deal with a leaking tank. If you're lucky, it's a quick fix, and you can get back to vaping. If you're not so lucky, you've sacrificed many milliliters of precious ejuice before it was solved. One way or the other, tank leaks suck. But you can take solace in knowing we've all had them.


*Juice Hands*





Man, that juice gets everywhere. You're careful not to spill it, and you always make sure the cap is on tight. But when you go to check your phone, there's a big greasy smear across the screen. How did you get juice all over your fingers? Who the hell knows. 


*Dripping and Driving*





That last hit was a little on the dry side. You've been waiting for a chance to re-drip, but suddenly, the normal snarl of immobile traffic has parted like the Red Sea, and there's nothing but green lights as far as the eye can see. 
Do you dare to open that bottle of priceless ejuice while steering with your knee? Better to wait until it's safe. Traffic can't stay clear forever.


*Spilled Juice*





You should never cry over spilled milk. But ejuice costs a heck of a lot more than milk. You thought you had a grip on that bottle as you pulled out of your pocket. But next thing you know, it's sailing through the air like a kamikaze to dash itself upon the cold hard ground. Go ahead and shed a tear and offer up a moment of silence for all the ejuice that never got a chance to be vaped.


*Ran Out of Juice*





You'd swear that bottle was half full when you left the house. But here you are, shaking the last drops from the bottom, and wondering just how many hours it will be before you can get to a fresh bottle.


*No "Smoking" Policies*





Your favorite pub has decided that vaping is smoking. Or maybe they're claiming that people will become "confused" and think it's Ok to smoke inside. Whatever the reason, you can no longer vape inside. It's every business's right to determine their vaping policy, and there's nothing we can do about it. But do they have to lump us in with the smokers?


*The Dry Hit*





You've just taken a hit off a live volcano. You're absolutely sure your throat looks like a medium rare steak. It's going to take a week to get that taste out of your mouth. 
You've just taken a dry hit off your mod, and it's the worst thing you've ever done to yourself. Your only consolation is know that this experience will serve as a reminder. You won't make that mistake again.


*The Dry Hit*





OMG! You did it again? What is wrong with you?! Didn't you learn anything from the last time this happened? 
*Apparently not.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/15)

Go figure, I get into something that will give me juice hands.

I hate, HATE anything on my hands. Oily liquid being pretty high on that list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/2/15)

All too true. I always have an extra piece of tissue in my pocket now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> All too true. I always have an extra piece of tissue in my pocket now.



Wet wipes. 
Amazing stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/2/15)

I still maintain that kanthal in ones instep is worse than a dry hit. I cant even see 30 gauge in my carpet without my glasses!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (16/2/15)

Thanks @Alex, had a good chuckle at these...very relatable 

And yet, even with all these "pitfalls", vaping still rates somewhere around 1000% better than smoking to me...curious

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (17/2/15)

This is awesome


----------



## Dassie (17/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Go figure, I get into something that will give me juice hands.
> 
> I hate, HATE anything on my hands. Oily liquid being pretty high on that list!


I really like how you capitalised "HATE" - really gave the word some extra "oomph"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

